# Nasa Satellite photo of the world at night



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Fascinating, and very beautiful.


----------



## Der wahre Heino (Sep 13, 2004)

look at the difference between notrth and south korea!


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

We've gotta get some lanterns into Africa - how are those bloody lions suppose to see in the dark.


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

This satellite photo says a lot of urbanization, i can identify major cities/metros just by the large white patches:

LA, New York Metro, Chicago, London, Paris, China Pearl River Delta (HongKong, Shenzhen, Zhuhai), Taiwan (Taipei, Tainan, Gaoshiung), Tokyo Metro (Almost the whole main island of Japan is lit up), Seoul.

You can also identify large rural farming communities by the numerous and high concentration of white dots:

China (Inland provinces)
India/Pakistan/Bangladesh
East Europe/Russia
Brazil
Center part of USA/Canada

India is especially incredible with small white dots evenly spreadout throughout the country.


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome, thanks!
Look at the river Nile!


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh, i noticed that there's a river in Eygpt that seems to be lit up?? Is that the Nile?


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

It's almost a proxy for development and population density.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

canada is very lighty for the population. very! much more htan australia ...
russia seems to have some roots (lines) going east from europe ... besides these lines russia is dark as! whole of africa is almost darker than australia.
& is the hwole population of china only on the easy half !? 
japan, usa, europe, india & west china - URBAN ALERT!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Its interesting to see how the shape of Thailand is made out with lights at night. so is South Africa


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Alot of light in USA :lol:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

You know, somebody posts this like once every 3 months, yet i never get tired of seeing it.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> Alot of light in USA :lol:



^yeah that's alot of power in a massive area!!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

That's it, I'm gonna sponsor a child in Africa .


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> ^yeah that's alot of power in a massive area!!


Yeah, alot poor neighborhood get powers too but unlike in Africa do.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

is this a new updated map or an old one?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> is this a new updated map or an old one?


I think its a couple years old.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Cool map someone made.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

It's lookin' lonely up there in Alaska!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Aquamadoor said:


> I think they just take information about cities around the world and such and used a picture of the world, darkened it, and added lights city by city.


Yeah they must have darkened it and worked on it.
It doesnt look really authentic to me and it doesnt look like a normal pic from space imo.
Its also a bit strange to see places like Scotland being more lit up than much more densely populated areas in central europe.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

My crazy vision into the year 2060, when the african population has dramatically
increased, more access to power in most parts of the world, the coastlines of the world are the desest areas and North Korea and South Korea united to become a democratic where they can be free and live together as a utopia.
also europe and japan, not much difference. United states with another 100 million people (I think) therefore north eastern area is practically one big light and also florida, texas and california. With chinas rural population moving to the cities a huge increase in growth and also india.
here:


----------



## gopigo (Jun 8, 2007)

most energy for life++


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

The two coolest things about the photos:

1) Seeing how lit up the Nile River is at night, showing how significant it is to the region surrounding it

2) Comparing the lights and density of North America to China


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, The Netherlands, full of lights! Beautiful.

The Netherlands;








On the a few post above you can see it better.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Light is nice where it's meant to be but everywhere else it's just pollution(rural areas).


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

I don;t know what that map is but the NASA photo wasn't photoshopped. I have seen them on the NASA website before. Farms have lights too, but as you should know there are many fewer farms then there were 50 years ago and many more people in those areas living rurally...they have lights too.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

xlchrisij said:


> Wow, The Netherlands, full of lights! Beautiful.
> 
> The Netherlands;


North- and South Holland is the big dot you can see


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

the picture is so amazing, I even set it as my wallpaper


----------



## LucasS6 (May 30, 2007)

What's going on on Alaska's north coast? Oil?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Compaq said:


> canada is very lighty for the population. very! much more htan australia ...



Part of the explanation is population. Australia is about 2/3 the size. Canada's population is also more spread out. Australia's population is highly concentrated in just 5 cities, where as there are 35 cities in Canada over 100,000. The Canadian farm belt is also much more expansive with thousands of towns. 

Another issue is energy consumption. Australia's per capita energy consumption is high, but Canadians are one of the world's biggest energy consumers per capita, even higher than Americans. Only Bahrain, Kuwait, UAE, Qatar, Iceland, Luxembourg, and the Dutch Antilles are bigger users. (This is based on kilograms of oil equivalent, or kgoe, per capita.)


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Colombia is well light (except for it's Amazon area for the obvious reasons):



The map isn't perfect, but I did what I could


----------



## Metsfan1520 (Mar 31, 2007)

Der wahre Heino said:


> look at the difference between notrth and south korea!


Yeah for a second i though south korea was taiwan cause it looked like and island. Then i realized that the dark area above it wasn't ocean, it was north korea!!!!!!!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont think the GDP map does it regionally, it does it by country, that explains the apparent disproportion. 

Europe and Japan EXPLODED!


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

Metsfan1520 said:


> Yeah for a second i though south korea was taiwan cause it looked like and island. Then i realized that the dark area above it wasn't ocean, it was north korea!!!!!!!


Yes it really makes you think that they really do need fuel for electricity by any means doesn't it.


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

i wonder what aliens think when they see Earth like that lol.. are they still thinking there isnt any life on Earth or hve they changed their minds..


----------



## smartlake (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow that map is awesome! Some things I noticed was the Nile River in Egypt and the contrast between North and South Korea. Wow, communism works well.

Also the Eastern US is pretty remarkable as is Europe and Brazil. I love this map.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

although is map is quite old, but still a magnificent view!!!


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Google Earth makes me want to cry and make love to it at the same time
NASA Earth City Lights on the Google Earth
under Featured Content, NASA, (yellow) Earth City Lights _expand_, you'll get it.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

lmcm1990 said:


> Colombia is well light (except for it's Amazon area for the obvious reasons):
> 
> 
> 
> The map isn't perfect, but I did what I could


Good job


----------

